# Any new mods/things for your husky



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

On my todolist....install weight bar I've had sitting around since spring of this year.
As well, replace the ArmourSkids and back to all poly skids.

The UHMW did not fare well, as expected....it was great for the brief time I had them on


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> On my todolist.... (...)
> As well, replace the ArmourSkids and back to all poly skids.
> 
> The UHMW did not fare well, as expected....it was great for the brief time I had them on


Reminds me that I still want to flip the Delrin skids that I've worn one side of over the last couple seasons. Total of about 3/4" of wear on them on the first side. Hope to get another couple seasons before there isn't enough left for the bolts to grab. They are about 8" long and 3/4" thick Delrin blocks. I made a few sets so sometime in the next six to eight seasons I'll need to come up with something else. Some of the roller skid options look pretty good.

Maybe by that eighth season global warming and technology will give is solar-powered snowblowers with Roomba-like brains in them. We'll look back on "the good old days" when men were men (sorry PC fans...), snow on the driveway was the enemy, and you had to do more than set the clock on the sweeper if you wanted the driveway cleared.

I'll get those skids flipped over later today...


----------

